# FU, Funkentstörfilter, Kommutierdrossel?



## Ralle79 (2 August 2005)

FU, Funkentstörfilter, Kommutierdrossel?????

Alles taucht irgendwie immer in irgendeinem Angebot oder einer Anleitung auf aber WANN benötige ich WAS, WIESO und in WELCHER Konstellation? Benötige ich die Zusatzteile IMMER?

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Heinz (2 August 2005)

Hallo Ralle,

mal so aus Kopf:
Funkentstörfilter 
Sie verhindern, das die FU den Radioemfang in der Umgebung stören. Häufig werden Sie mit Netzfiltern verwechelt. Sie entfernen Oberwellen aus dem Netz und sorgen für eine "saubere" Netzspannung.

Kommutierungsdrossel
Unter Kommutierung wird die Umschaltung von Leistungstrnasistoren verstanden. z.B. der Stromfluss geht von einer Phase auf die nächst folgende über. Diese Drosseln sorgen für einen sauberen Übergang.

Ich würde nach Möglichkeit folgende Konstellation wählen:
Netzfilter im Schrank und für jeden Umrichter ein Satz Drosseln. (Wie häufig in Handbüchern gelesen). sonst Aufbau wie im Handbuch.

Wichtig:
In den Handbüchern stehen die maximalen Leistungslängen zwischen FU und Motor, die man einhalten sollte.
Das Kabel zwischen  FU und Motor laut Anleitung auswählen und auch so verdrahten (Potenzialausgleich, Abschirmung usw.)


----------



## edi (2 August 2005)

Hallo,

nach meiner Meinung sollten Drosseln immer verwendet werden.
Wenn sie-wie bei Danfoss- schon im Gerät integriert sind hat der Anwender keine Probleme mit der Auswahl.

Mit der Schirmung der Leitung ist das so eine Sache. Hat man sehr lange
Leitungswege ( länger als vom Hersteller empfohlen ) kann es bei geschirmten Kabeln vorkommen das auf Grund der kapazitiven Ableitströme nichts mehr am Motor ankommt ( jedenfalls nicht genug).


----------



## MRT (3 August 2005)

Hallo!

Bei uns in der Firma haben wir große Probleme mit Messungen in der nähe von FU betriebenen Motoren, z.B.: Durchflussmessungen mit IDM die messen falsch. Kommt wahrscheinlich daher dass der Schirm von den Fu-Motoren am Potentialausgleich aufgelegt wird und daher irgendwelche Ströme die Messungen stören. Hat jemand die gleichen Probleme oder vielleicht eine Lösung dafür.

mfg andi


----------



## Heinz (4 August 2005)

Hallo,
ich gehe mal davon aus, das der Aufbau laut Herstellervorschrift ist, d.h. z.B. bei Krone, eine Seite mit der "Blende" und diese mit einem dicken Grüngelben mit dem Gehäuse des MU verbinden. 

Darunter fällt natürlich auch die Einhaltung von Ein- und Auslaufstrecken, gefüllte Rohrleitung keine Luftblasen, keine Verwirbelungen etc.

Das sind auch einige Ursachen, die zu Fehlmessungen führen können.


----------



## Zottel (4 August 2005)

Heinz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich gehe mal davon aus, das der Aufbau laut Herstellervorschrift ist, d.h. z.B. bei Krone, eine Seite mit der "Blende" und diese mit einem dicken Grüngelben mit dem Gehäuse des MU verbinden.
> 
> Darunter fällt natürlich auch die Einhaltung von Ein- und Auslaufstrecken, gefüllte Rohrleitung keine Luftblasen, keine Verwirbelungen etc.
> ...


Ja, aber ich würde MRT so verstehen, daß die Messung an sich funktioniert, aber die Elektronik vom FU gestört wird. Habe ich auch schon erlebt, Bei Thermoelementen (da halfen 100nF parallel zum Thermoelement und 100nf vom TE nach Masse) und bei kapazitiven Näherungsschaltern, die willkürlich schalteten, sobald der FU in Betrieb war.

Um zu klären, ob's am FU liegt, einfach mal den FU ausschalten 
Wenn ja:
1. Schirm der Motorleitung beidseitig auflegen.
2. Filter am Ausgang des FU einsetzen
3. Alle Erden an einen zentralen Punkt führen.
4. Filter in Netzversorgung des FU einsetzen
5. Meßsignal oszilloskopieren.


----------



## MRT (4 August 2005)

Hallo!

Der FU wurde erst vor kurzen im Stillstand montiert und seitden funktioniert die Messung nicht mehr vorher aber schon. Die Messung ist richtig installiert (Erdungsquerschnitt u.s.w.). Der FU funzt einwand frei.

mfg andi


----------



## Zottel (4 August 2005)

Deine Formulierung läßt noch die Möglichkeit offen, daß bei der Installation des FU etwas an der Meßeinrichtung beschädigt/verändert wurde. Könnt ihr den FU mal eben ausschalten, um zu sehen, daß die Messung dann funktioniert?


----------



## MRT (4 August 2005)

Hallo!

Die Messung ist sicher nicht beschädigt worden bei der Installation, weil wir schon 2 mal den IDM getauscht haben und den Messumformer und zweimal das Kabel zwischen MU und IDM. Der FU kann nicht abgestellt werden, weil dazu die Firma stehen muss (ich arbeite in einer Papierfabirk) da kostet jeder Stillstand unmengen von Geld.

mfg andi


----------



## MSB (4 August 2005)

Eine Möglichkeit, allerdings sehr aufwendig, wäre zwischen FU und Motor einen Sinus-Filter zu schalten. Dieser elliminiert sämtliche Störungen die nach dem FU auftreten können.
Ich gehe mal davon aus das ein Netzfilter installiert bzw. integriert ist?

Zu prüfen wäre auch ob die FU-Installationvorschriften, insbesondere Kabellängen eingehalten wurden.

Evtl. helfen auch Ferrite auf den IDM-Kabeln (am IDM UND am MU).

Edit: von welcher FU-Leistung sprechen wir hier eigentlich?

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## MRT (4 August 2005)

Hallo!

Das mit dem FU ist alles OK. So um die 100 kW. Was bewirken die Ferrit-Kerne.

mfg andi


----------



## MRT (4 August 2005)

Hallo!

Ich glaube das die Spannungen im Schirm vom Motorkabel, über den Potentialausgleich oder Erde das Messergebnis verfälschen bzw. ins Schwanken bringen. Der IDM ist ja auch mit der Rohrleitung mit geerdet,  jeder der das Messprinzip kennt weiß ja dass die vom Medium erzeugte Spannung über die zwei Elektroden abgegriffen wird, vielleicht werden da diese Spannungen vom Schirm mit abgegriffen. Was haltet ihr davon?

mfg andi


----------



## MSB (4 August 2005)

Im Prinzip kann man vereinfacht sagen,
das Hochfrequente Störungen, "gedämpft" werden.

Im Normalfall ist der Strom in einem Kabel immer irgendwie symmetrisch,
soviel wie hingeht kommt auch zurück.
Wenn das nicht so ist, z.B. im Fall einer Störung wird dies durch den Ferrit gedämpft.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Zottel (4 August 2005)

MSB schrieb:
			
		

> Im Normalfall ist der Strom in einem Kabel immer irgendwie symmetrisch,
> soviel wie hingeht kommt auch zurück.


Ja, aber da Hin- und Rückleiter einen gewissen Abstand haben, umschließt der Stromfluß eine Fläche. Dadurch baut er ein magnetisches Feld auf. Dieses Feld induziert in Hin- und Rückleiter der Meßeinrichtung eine Spannung, die stört. Verdrillte oder koaxiale Leitungen minimieren die (effektive) Fläche.
Ferritperlen erhöhen die Induktivität des Kabels und stellen daher für Hochfrequenz einen hohen Widerstand dar. Sie müssen möglichst nahe an der Störquelle oder vor dem gestörten Eingang angebracht werden.
Im Fall der Durchflußmessung sollte geklärt werden, ob die Störungen über die Meßelektroden oder über einen Wandler oder den Signalausgang (z.B. 0-20mA) eingekoppelt werden. Wahrscheinlich sind die Signale der Messung alle niederfrequent, so daß man HF-Filter oder Ableitkondensatoren anbringen kann, ohne die Funktion zu beeinträchtigen.


----------



## MRT (5 August 2005)

Hallo!

Die Spannungen vom IDM, sind nur ein paar mV. Den Ferrit kern bräcuhte ich nur über das kabel drüber schieben oder. 

mfg andi


----------

